
Paint by numbers - Address numbering schemes for major cities  - duck
http://www.cartogrammar.com/blog/paint-by-numbers
======
duck
I should of added to the title "major USA cities", but it would be interesting
to see this same mapping for cities in other parts of the world. I'm sure the
age of the city would play a huge part in how this mapping would look.

